# Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...



## froschputzer (28. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen, Guten Abend!

Bin neu hier im Forum und eigentlich "nur" wegen meines neuen Haus ... ähm Teichtieres, einer __ Teichmuschel hier, um die ich mir gerade Ernährungssorgen mache.

Kurz zu mir bzw. meinem Teich: habe vor einigen Jahren einen kleinen Folienteich angelegt, in natürlicher Form, mit Höhen und Tiefen und stellenweise flachlaufenden Rändern. Eingesetzt habe ich nur heimische Pflanzen aus der umliegenden Natur. Eingestellt haben sich die üblichen Insekten und Amphibien. Alles im Lot und Gleichgewicht. 

In diesem Frühjahr gab es wieder eine Algenblüte und bei einem zwischenzeitlichen Gartencenter-Besuch stand ich plötzlich vor Teichmuscheln.  Also habe ich den Verkäufer befragt, ob ich einer Teichmuschel mit meinem kleinen Teich und Konditionen einen passenden Lebensraum bieten kann. Alles paßte wohl und nun lebt sie seit ca. 1,5 Wochen in meinem Gartenteich - und das Wasser war schnell glasklar.
Nun habe ich Sorge, dass die Teichmuschel zu wenig Nahrung in meinem kleinen Teich finden könnte, auf Dauer. Nach meinen Recherchen ernähren sich Teichmuscheln von Algen und Kleinstlebewesen. Wasserflöhe sehe ich noch ... aber reicht das dauerhaft???
Heute hat sie sich erstmalig umplatziert, an eine tieferliegende Stelle.
Würde mich sehr über fundierte Antworten freuen!

DANKE


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Servus Froschputzer

Mein Name ist Helmut und ich heiße Dich 

Herzlich Willkommen

Fotos von deinem Teich wären mal sehr hilfreich 

Sie lebt noch ... die Teichmuschel 

Wenn du die Bedürfnisse abdecken kannst, ist es ok ...

Teichmuscheln ... ein Määr .... können bis zu einem gewissen Grad das Wasser klären ...
aber schlechthin, Teichmuscheln als die "Filter" zu mißbrauchen 

Alleine Pflanzen helfen das Wasser zu klären ... dieser sinnvolle, hervorragende Fachbeitrag, sollte Klarheit schaffen 

Deine Teichmuscheln werden den Weg der "Regenbogenbrücke" gehen 

Teichmuscheln sind sehr schwer zu "händeln" ... alles nur Verkaufs-Strategie ....


----------



## froschputzer (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Hallo Helmut,

danke für Deine Antwort.
Habe vor meinem Posting schon diverse Quellen zum Thema Teichmuschel quer gelesen, daher auch meine Sorge. Aber dass Du mir gleich direkt mit ihrem Ableben "drohst" ... :shock
Nun, fleißig gefiltert hat sie ja doch sichtbar - in den Vorjahren hatte ich länger Spaß an der Algenblüte.
Hast Du spezifischere Angaben zum Futterbedarf? Ggf. kann ich so etwas wie Algenfutter für z.B. Triops "zufüttern"? Oder ich setze sie besser in eine heimische Talsperre, die hier auch div. Muschelarten beherbergen?

Danke für fundierte Ratschläge!

P.S.: Anbei ein Foto, allerdings nur ein Bildausschnitt, auf dem der Teich etwas zu sehen ist.


----------



## karsten. (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Hallo

wenn Du Deine Teichmuscheln füttern willst ,dann mit Milchpulver .

aber das sollte in nicht nötig sein .

Die Teichmuschelbeiträge hier im Forum schon durch ? 

mfG


----------



## Conny (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Hallo,

erstmal ein :Willkommen2 hier im Forum
Da du die __ Muscheln nun schon mal hast, kann man dich auch nicht davon abhalten welche zu kaufen. 
Dein Teich wird auf Dauer nicht genug Nährstoffe für die Muschel bieten können. Aber ohne Filter wird sie schon eine Zeit leben. Wir hatten zu Anfang noch ohne Ahnung 5 gekauft und eingesetzt. Auf spätere Nachfragen konnte mir niemand in den einschlägigen "Geschäften" sagen, woher die Tiere kommen. Sie sind leider meistens Entnahmen aus der Natur und überleben nur in selten Fällen in unseren Teichen. Bei uns müsste 1 überlebt haben.


----------



## froschputzer (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Danke Karsten; ja, aber ich habe keine passende Antwort gefunden.

Hallo Conny. Danke für die Schilderung Deiner Erfahrung. Das ist ja unglaublich: Wildfänge?!? 
Dann werde ich wohl schon mal gedanklich die "Auswilderung" angehen ...


----------



## Conny (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Hallo "ohneNamen" ,

Auswildern würde ich nicht. Du weißt nicht woher sie kommt, was sie für Krankheiten mit bringt  und und und
Freue dich an ihr! Ich finde es sehr interessante Tierchen, die bei uns leider im Teich nicht mehr zu sehen sind.


----------



## karsten. (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

HalloHallo 

D


----------



## kerstin42 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Hallo froschputzer,
also ich habe im letzten Jahr meinen miniteich gebaut . Keine Fische nur ein paar Pflanzen und abwarten. Genau wie du habe ich mir dann zwei Teichmuscheln im Zoofachhandel gekauft und eingesetzt. Beide __ Muscheln haben den doch ziemlich harten Winter problemlos überstanden und erfreuen sich bisher ihres Lebens.Ich füttere sie nicht. Sie ernähren sich alleine.
Lass sie einfach wo sie sind. Ich denke nicht das sie über kurz oder lang ihr Leben aushauchen werden.
Lg Kerstin


----------



## inge50 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Hallo,

meine Teichmuschel hat 3 Jahre im Teich gelebt.

Selbst den letzten Winter hat sie überstanden.

Aber letzte Woche war sie offen, und andere Lebewesen hatten sich bereits an ihr bedient.

Das war kein schöner Anblick, so eine verwesende Muschel. Sie war ca. 13 - 15 cm groß.

Ich werde nie wieder eine Muschel in den Teich setzen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Carl (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Warum wirst du keine __ Muscheln mehr kaufen?lg Carl


----------



## Conny (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Hallo Carl,

wenn man Naturschutz ernst nimmt, kauft man keine vom Aussterben bedrohte Tiere, deren Herkunft nicht geklärt ist. Meines Wissens gibt es nur eine Teichanlage von Kurt in der __ Muscheln längere Zeit überlebt haben. 
Warum sollten wir dann Muscheln kaufen, die höchstwahrscheinlich der Natur entnommen sind damit sie in unseren Teichen bald sterben?
Für die Bitterlinge tut es mir ja Leid.


----------



## StefanBO (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Wie kommst du zu der Annahme, dass die Herkunft "ungeklärt" ist, d.h. die __ Muscheln illegal aus der Natur entnommen sein sollen? Ich habe davon außer hier nur einmal in einem Bericht gelesen. Auch dort gab es keine konkreten Angaben. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste man da doch öfter etwas von hören, bzw. Bussgelder verhängt werden? Ach, um diesen Thread mal etwas spannender zu gestalten, und um andere Aussagen zu benennen:
guckst du hier 
oder hier
oder hier

Was verstehst du unter "längere Zeit überlebt"? Hier im Thread steht was von drei Jahren, auch in anderen Beiträgen habe ich schon etwas von mehreren Jahren gelesen. Wie lange hält sich denn deine? Unter welchen Bedingungen? Der Einsatz von Fischmedikamenten oder sonstigen Mittelchen, Filterpumpen oder gar UVC lässt sich mit Muscheln kaum vereinbaren, das ist klar. Und dass aufgrund der Empfindlichkeit mit Muscheln nicht experimentiert werden sollte, sehe ich auch so.

Wenn ich voriges Jahr keine (ostasiatischen?) Bitterlinge ungefragt geschenkt bekommen hätte, hätte ich es wohl auch nicht versucht ...


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Naja, manchmal ist die Herkunft wirklich geklärt - ein Händler erklärte mir auf Nachfrage, seine __ Muscheln seien Wildfänge aus Ungarn.


----------



## StefanBO (28. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ein Händler erklärte mir auf Nachfrage, seine __ Muscheln seien Wildfänge aus Ungarn


Das hört sich zunächst mal wirklich bedenklich an. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal nachfragen, woher die Teichmuscheln aus dem hiesigen Gartenteich- und Koicenter kommen.

Ist die Situation in Ungarn hinsichtlich Wasserqualität, Baumaßnahmen und der Gefährdung der Muscheln denn mit der hier gleichzusetzen?

In Deutschland:


> Fast alle unserer heimischen Muscheln stehen auf der "Roten Liste gefährdeter Tiere". Dies resultiert daraus, dass Muscheln als Filtrierer, also als Arten, die ihre Nahrung aus dem Wasser filtern, unmittelbar von Verschlechterungen der Wasserqualität betroffen sind. Zudem trifft sie als immobile, standortgebundene Arten auch jede Art von Bau- oder Unterhaltsmaßnahmen an Gewässern direkt.
> 
> Als besonders kritisch ist die Situation zweier, der Fauna-Flora-Habitat-Richtlinie unterliegenden Fließgewässerarten einzuschätzen: sowohl die Flussperlmuschel als auch die Bachmuschel gelten in Bayern als "vom Aussterben" bedroht. Auch hier liegt einer der Hauptgründe für die Gefährdung in den hohen Ansprüchen an die Wasserqualität: beide Arten benötigen eine Gewässergüte von I bis max. I-II um sich erfolgreich fortpflanzen zu können.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Gewässer in Ungarn, Tschechien etc. noch wesentlich gefährdeter - sprich verschmutzter - sind als bei uns.


----------



## StefanBO (28. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus


Hast du dazu eine Quelle?

Das habe ich auch noch gefunden: 


> Teichmuscheln sind übrigens in vielen europäischen Ländern streng geschützt und stammen deshalb von nachgezüchteten Tieren aus Ungarn ab


Ob das mit der Nachzucht zu 100% stimmt, würde ich allerdings auch in Frage stellen.


----------



## Conny (29. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Teichmuschel im kleinen Teich ...*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Ob das mit der Nachzucht zu 100% stimmt, würde ich allerdings auch in Frage stellen.




Ich würde diese Aussage zu 100% in Frage stellen.

Bei unserem Ex-Pflanzen-und Tiermarkt unseres ehemaligen Vertrauens standen eines morgens so eine Art Kartoffelsäcke mit Teichmuscheln rum, die dann wie Kartoffeln umgeschüttet wurden. Schalen waren schon kaputt und gingen weiter zu Bruch. Die sog. einheimischen Züchtung hatten Schilder in einer von mir nicht lesbaren Sprache drauf.


----------



## UlrikeH (23. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
habe über Google nach der Ernährung der __ Teichmuschel gesucht und bin über diesen Thread gestolpert.
Ich wußte nicht, dass es bei meine 2 __ Muscheln um Wildfänge handeln könnte - das werde ich noch mal separat nach prüfen ...

aber - deshalb habe ich mich hier angemeldet:

Teichmuschel eins lebt jetzt bereits den vierten Sommer bei mir in der kleine Gartenpfütze. Gartenpfütze deshalb, weil das max. 300 Liter sind, 5 m2 , mit einer max. Wassertiefe von 50 cm. 
Da drinne ist als Grund ein Sand"Haufen", gefiltert wird das Wasser nicht und beschattet wird die Pfütze durch einen Ahornbaum, der immer wieder Blätter mit in die Pfütze fallen läßt.
Seit zwei Jahren schwimmen auch 2 Shubunki mit in der Pfütze.
Die Muschel wird mit eingeweichten Grünpalletts für Hasen gefüttert und im Herbst bevor die Pfütze zu friert, kommt sie (und die Fischlie) in ihr Winterquartier. Ein extra für diesen Zweck gekauften großen Mörteleimer, der auch eine Sandbank als Bodengrundlage hat. Dieser steht im unbeheizten Keller und die Bewohner werden genauso weiter gefüttert wie im Sommer. 
Teichmuschel zwei bewohnt unter selbigen Umständen seit dem März ein ein hölzernes Fass. So wie es aussieht ist sie gesund und munter und wird genauso ins Winterquartier mit umziehen.

Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------

